# [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten



## Bootybay (12. Juli 2017)

*[Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich weiß garnicht ob das die richtige Sektion ist, falls ich mich vertan habe, bitte einmal verschieben - danke 

Wie im Titel schon beschrieben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Rootserver um darauf Gameserver für unseren Clan zu erstellen. Bin was Serververwaltung angeht noch jungfräulich deshalb würde ich auch gerne Ideen über managed Server annehmen.  Mir ist die Preisleistung wichtig, als auch dass der Server sogut wie Laggfrei daher kommt und nicht DDoS'ed werden kann bzw. eine gute Protection vorhanden ist. Die preisliche Spanne wäre so etwa 60-80€ Monatlich, sofern man dafür überhaupt was gescheites bekommt^^

Welche Anbieter wären empfehlenswert? Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir was empfehlen?

Besten Dank im Vorfeld!


----------



## niklasschaefer (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Hallo, 
Sektion wird schon passen 

Aber mal zu den Grundlegenden dingen weshalb du hier frägst. Habe dies auch Jahre lang für Kunden gemacht. Ein managed Server würde ich für deinen Anwendungsfall nicht empfehlen. Da du dir den Server noch mit anderen Leuten teilst, bei einem Rootserver bist du dein eigener her. Verwaltung und Administrationsaufwand ist bei beiden gleich da der Anbieter auch nur Zugriff auf den Host nicht auf deine Maschine. Anbieter gibt es Hetzner, Strato, euServ welche sehr guten Support gibt. DDOS Schutz musst du dir bei Cloudflare oder anderen Anbietern ankaufen wenn sie nicht schon im Paket bei einem der Anbieter enthalten sind. Das Betriebssystem ist auch entscheidend. Was stellst du dir hier vor Windows oder Linux? 60-80€ sind vertretbar aber bei Strato fangen gute Server errst bei knapp 80€ an. Desweiteren sage ich dir wenn du keine Erfahrung hast im betreiben eines Sichern Server im Netz hast dann lass es und übergebe das einem Profi der dich mit über die Schulter schauen lässt. Denn sonst ist das Ding schneller im BotNetz und eine Spamschleuder als du denkst. Den hierzu gehört richtig Erfahrung.  Ersteinreichtung kannst du bei diversen Anbietern als Support mit einkaufen da bst du dann einmalg bei 150-300€. Wartung wenn du sie nicht selber machen kannst dann dementsprechend auch nochmal 50-100€ im Monat. 

Was willst du mit der Kiste alles machen/hosten?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## shorty1990 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Aber mal zu den Grundlegenden dingen weshalb du hier frägst. Habe dies auch Jahre lang für Kunden gemacht. Ein managed Server würde ich für deinen Anwendungsfall nicht empfehlen. Da du dir den Server noch mit anderen Leuten teilst, bei einem Rootserver bist du dein eigener her.



Sorry, aber leider ist diese Aussage nicht richtig. Grundlegend spielt es keine Rolle ob du dir einen Dedizierten Hardware (root) Server, Virtual Server oder was auch immerr mietest. All das gibt es sowohl als Managed als auch als Unmanaged Lösung. Managed beuetet nicht das du dir den Server mit anderen Teilst, sondern das zu zur Miete des Servers auch noch eine Dienstleistung für Betrieb, Wartung und Administration etc. dabei ist. Was und in welchem Umfang diese Managed Dienstleistung mit sich bringt, hängt immer vom Angebot des Hosters ab(vertragliche Vereinbarung). Natürlich definiert sich dadurch auch der Monatliche Preis. Wichtig ist auch, das durch eine Managed Lösung die Haftbarkeit(für die im Vertrag definierten Dienstleistungen) vom Kunden zum Hoster wandert(Ausnahmen in Spezialfällen gibt es immer). Hackt also jemand deine Kiste durch zb. einen Bekannten Exploit der durch OS-Updates seid 2 Wochen gefixt wurde und eröffnet ein Botnet. Haftest nicht du, sondern der verantwortliche Administrator(Hoster/Dienstleister).
Diese Variante des Hostings ist sicherlich die bequemste, aber auch sehr kostspielig.

Beim Unmanaged Hosting mietest du dir einen Server auf dem wie von Niklas schon erwähnt du dein eigener Herr bist(Und das für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld). Mit *allen* Rechten aber auch* Pflichten!.
*Das heißt Wenn du deine Kiste nicht sicher hälst und jemand aufgrund deiner mangelnden Sicherheitsmaßnahmen schaden bei Dritten verursacht, bist auch du haftbar!


Wichtiger währe die Frage was du genau für Gameserver betreiben willst. Für zwei CS-Go Server brauchst du keinen 60€ Hardware-Server(Root-Server). Da reicht auch ein kleiner Virtueller Server von zB. Hezner locker aus.

DDOS Schutz ist immer so eine Sache. Hier stellt sich die Frage von Kosten/Nutzen. Lohnt es sich für einen Gameserver der wahrscheinlich keinerlei Geld generiert einen Teuren DDOS Schutz zu mieten?
Oder kann man auch einfach die Attacke abwarten bzw dann für wenig Geld die Server IP wechseln?
Normalerweise sollte jeder Clanmate von euch es überleben wenn der Gameserver mal nicht erreichbar ist für ein Paar Stunden


----------



## niklasschaefer (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber leider ist diese Aussage nicht richtig. Grundlegend spielt es keine Rolle ob du dir einen Dedizierten Hardware (root) Server, Virtual Server oder was auch immerr mietest. All das gibt es sowohl als Managed als auch als Unmanaged Lösung. Managed beuetet nicht das du dir den Server mit anderen Teilst, sondern das zu zur Miete des Servers auch noch eine Dienstleistung für Betrieb, Wartung und Administration etc. dabei ist. Was und in welchem Umfang diese Managed Dienstleistung mit sich bringt, hängt immer vom Angebot des Hosters ab(vertragliche Vereinbarung). Natürlich definiert sich dadurch auch der Monatliche Preis. Wichtig ist auch, das durch eine Managed Lösung die Haftbarkeit(für die im Vertrag definierten Dienstleistungen) vom Kunden zum Hoster wandert(Ausnahmen in Spezialfällen gibt es immer). Hackt also jemand deine Kiste durch zb. einen Bekannten Exploit der durch OS-Updates seid 2 Wochen gefixt wurde und eröffnet ein Botnet. Haftest nicht du, sondern der verantwortliche Administrator(Hoster/Dienstleister).
> Diese Variante des Hostings ist sicherlich die bequemste, aber auch sehr kostspielig.



Ja meine eigentlich V-Server. Sorry für den Schreibfeher. Das mit managed war so klar habe den Fehler aber nicht gesehen.


----------



## Bootybay (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Hallo Niklas,

vielen lieben Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 

Super, bei dir bin ich wohl genau an der richtigen Adresse  Also vorgestellt hatte ich mir Linux - ggf. auch Windows (Aufpreis würde ich aber gerne sparen^^). Also er soll überwiegen für Gameserver dienen, ggf. auch Teamspeak und wahrscheinlich eine Homepage. Das ist die Hauptsache, ich würde mir aber auch sehr gerne alle Möglichkeiten offen halten z.B. eine Surfbar laufen zu lassen oder sonst irgendwas in der Zukunft. Wie du schon sagtest, ich wäre gern mein eigener Herr  

Ich würde mich da auch gerne selber reinfuchsen, sofern überhaupt die chance besteht ohne dass am selben Tage von meinem Server aus DDoS Attacks ausgeführt werden^^  Würde mich nicht als Endnutzer bezeichnen - bezügl. der Sicherheit würde mir folgendes in den Sinn kommen:

-Software immer aktuell halten und nichts unnötiges installieren
-Das System/Die Auslastung/Protokoll auf auffälligkeiten überprüfen
-Ports whitlisten
-Auf Schadsoftware prüfen, rootkits etc. 
-SSH gegen bruteforce schützen

Ich hoffe, dass meine Ansätze soweit richtig sind. Ist ja "nur" ein Linux Rechner mit 24/7 Anbindung und SSH der geschützt werden müsste. Den Profis über die Schultern schauen würde ich echt gerne, aber leider nicht grad kostengünstig 

Bezügl. der Server habe ich mal nachgeschaut und echt schöne Angebote bei Hetzner gefunden (besten Dank!) - z.B. ein  i7-4770, 32gb DDR3 und 2x 2TB HDD - ich denke dieser sollte genug Leistung für meine Gameserver haben, hast du diesbezüglich auch noch Erfahrungen?

Bleibt nurnoch die Frage ob Root, Managed oder lieber die Idee übern haufen werfen.. hmm^^

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Bootybay (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Wichtiger währe die Frage was du genau für Gameserver betreiben willst. Für zwei CS-Go Server brauchst du keinen 60€ Hardware-Server(Root-Server). Da reicht auch ein kleiner Virtueller Server von zB. Hezner locker aus.
> 
> DDOS Schutz ist immer so eine Sache. Hier stellt sich die Frage von Kosten/Nutzen. Lohnt es sich für einen Gameserver der wahrscheinlich keinerlei Geld generiert einen Teuren DDOS Schutz zu mieten?
> Oder kann man auch einfach die Attacke abwarten bzw dann für wenig Geld die Server IP wechseln?
> Normalerweise sollte jeder Clanmate von euch es überleben wenn der Gameserver mal nicht erreichbar ist für ein Paar Stunden



Hallo shorty1990,

auch dir besten Dank für deine Antwort! 

Also gedacht wäre ein oder zwei Rust-Server (100-150slots) und sofern die Ressourcen noch ausreichen mal schauen ob CSGO oder sonstiges - ich persönlich hab immer ein bisschen  zuviel luft als zu wenig 

Bezüglich des DDoS schutzes hast du recht, das würde dann auf den Aufpreis drauf ankommen. Die meisten Anbieter haben ja bereits DDoS Protection, ist halt nur die Frage, wie effektiv die ist^^

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*



Bootybay schrieb:


> -Software immer aktuell halten und nichts unnötiges installieren


Das ist ok und auch sehr wichtig.



Bootybay schrieb:


> -Das System/Die Auslastung/Protokoll auf auffälligkeiten überprüfen


Das ist auch ok nur reicht es nicht nur zu zuschauen. Denn es muss auch auf bestimmte Zugriffsversuche reagiert werden. Die Gefahr besteht jedoch dennoch das jemand es schafft dein Server einzunehmen und es so hin dreht das du ohne Erfahrungen nichts von mit bekommen wirst. Viele die ich ohne Kenntnisse kenne wussten noch nicht mal wo sich die Log Verzeichnisse befanden und wie diese ohne Grafische Oberfläche aufgerufen und eingesehen werden können.


Bootybay schrieb:


> -Ports whitlisten


Genau, alle Ports sperren die nicht genutzt werden, aber da du ein Gameserver, Webseite und TS2-Server betreiben möchtest wirst du einige Ports nicht sperren können und genau hier greifen Angreifer dann zu. Deshalb muss dann bei bestimmten Zugriffsversuche bestimmte Scripts, Programme wie z.B. Fail2ban usw. dafür sorgen das solche Zugriffsversuche gesperrt werden.



Bootybay schrieb:


> -Auf Schadsoftware prüfen, rootkits etc.


Jup sollte man machen. Das wird aber auf einem Rootserver schwieriger werden als auf einem Heimrechner.



Bootybay schrieb:


> -SSH gegen bruteforce schützen


SSH steht für: Secure Shell, Netzwerkprotokoll für verschlüsselte Verbindungen.
Damit unterbindest du keine bruteforce Attacken.

Für solche Zugriffsversuche oder Attacken muss man bestimmte Programme verwenden um solchen Zugriff zu erkennen und zu unterbinden.
Angreifer werden sich hier auch immer was neues einfallen lassen, so dass du ständig hinter her sein musst bestimmte Regeln dazu zu erstellen und das ganze dann weiter zu verfolgen.

Habe selbst einige Jahre Rootserver gabt und habe darauf mein Forum betrieben den ich zu der Zeit hatte.
Neben Forum hatte ich auch HTML-Webseiten, TS2, Gamesever usw. Habe noch nicht mal irgendeine Administrationssoftware wie Plesk und der Gleichen verwendet und selbst dazu alles eingerichtet.
Am ende habe ich alles eingestellt, da es mir einfach zu viel war und ich diese Verantwortung nicht mehr tragen wollte.

Im übrigem wirst du auf einem Managementserver keine vollen Rootrechte haben, so dass du dort nicht alles einrichten kannst was du willst.
Denn bei so einem Server übernimmt der Anbieter die volle Wartung und Verantwortung und lässt sich sozusagen von dir nicht in die Suppe spucken. Er lässt dir praktisch nichts einrichten womit du seine Arbeit durch welche Sicherheitsrisiken kaputt machen könntest. Mit Gameserver und ggf. TS2 Server könnte dann schlecht aussehen. In diesem Sinn bleibt dir nur ein Rootserver übrig, wo Wartung und Verantwortung bei dir liegen wird.

Ich selbst war einige Jahre bei Netcup und hatte dort gute günstige und zuverlässige Angebote.
Netcup werbt auch damit das sie ein DDos Schutz mit dabei haben.


----------



## shorty1990 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Hetzner Online GmbH - Serverboerse

Hetzner Serverbörse:
Hier kannst du zwar nichts "rumkonfigurieren" aber ab und an sind da ein paar gute Angebote dabei.

Das deine Wahl auf eine Linux Distribution fällt, finde ich gut. Wie IICARUS schon sagte, kannst du halt nicht einfach mal schnell n Server basteln und denken alles ist in Butter.
Je nach dem welche Linux/IT Kenntnisse du hast, ist ein gutes Hardening deines Servers aber auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.

Hier ein Paar Informationsquellen bezüglich Hardening deines Servers:
(gibt sichelich noch mehr aber bin noch auf der Arbeit und gerade wenig zeit XD)

https://access.redhat.com/documenta...t_Enterprise_Linux-6-Security_Guide-en-US.pdf
Apache Web Server Hardening & Security Guide
Auditing and hardening SSH configurations
How To Use Tripwire to Detect Server Intrusions on an Ubuntu VPS | DigitalOcean
https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...er-to-guard-against-rootkits-on-an-ubuntu-vps
https://www.clamav.net/documents/installing-clamav

Manche Guides sind etwas älter aber für ein grundlegendes Verständniss mehr als ausreichend.
Wichtig ist bei solchen Sachen immer das du begreifst das es nicht darum geht Commands via Copy&Paste aus einem Guide zu kopieren.
Du musst/sollst auch verstehen was du da machst. Wenn das Verständnis da ist, warum und durch was Sicherheitslücken entstehen/entstehen können oder beispielsweise gesagt warum es auch Sicherheitsgründen gut ist den Parameter X inder Config Y zu aktivieren,  brauchst du auch keinen Guide mehr um diese zu schließen bzw. um dein OS zu hardenen.


----------



## ic3man1986 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Schau doch auch mal bei server4you. haben gute Preise und die Server sind sehr stabil.


----------



## DOcean (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Rootserver für Gameserver mieten*

Wie sind deine Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Server und Linux?

Wie wäre es erstmal mit einem kleinem Server zu Hause? Da kann man gut Erfahrung sammeln und kann nichts "kaputt" machen...

Das vereinfacht den Lernprozess einfach deutlich...


----------

